# UK Ancestry visa - dependency



## cambrown100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I live in the UK on an UK Ancestry visa with my wife who is on a Youth Mobility visa. We want to apply for her to become a dependent on my UK Ancestry visa. We have been married for 21 months, and together as a couple for seven years.

We know that we need to return to Australia to make this application. My question is about the application process. I would be very greatful if anyone can assist. 

I assume that I must apply through the visa4uk website. What I'm not clear about is the type of application my wife needs to make. The options are:

TYPE OF VISA:
- Exempt
- Other
- Settlement
- Study
- Transit
- Visit 
- Work 

Various people have told me that her application is 'other', 'settlement', or 'work'. As such I'm thoroughly confused!

The fields that follow TYPE OF VISA are PURPOSE OF APPLICATION and TYPE OF APPLICATION. The options in these fields change depending on the TYPE chosen in the first field. If you also know what I should be selecting in the second and third fields, that would be fantastic!

Many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Work then Ancestry then dependant/family.


----------



## cambrown100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Many thanks for your help Joppa.

In the third field I'm given the options of (amongst others that are clearly not relevant):

1. Dependant of current Work Permit holder
2. Dependant more than six months
3. UK Ancestry

The first option appears wrong as I'm a UK Ancestry Visa holder rather than a Work Permit holder (if I understand correctly). The second option could be okay. The third option is the category that I'm under, but I'm not sure that it means my wife should also use that category as she will be depedant rather than direct ancestry.

Do you know which one my wife should choose for this? 

Many thanks!


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

cambrown100 said:


> Many thanks for your help Joppa.
> 
> In the third field I'm given the options of (amongst others that are clearly not relevant):
> 
> ...


Hi Cambrown100

Was it necessary for you to return home to remake your application?

Regards

gpt


----------



## cambrown100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, we had to return to Australia to make the application. Once we submitted the form in Australia, it took about 4 weeks for our passports to be returned with the new visa.

Regards,
CB


----------



## Jessedi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi there, 

I am having a similar conundrum with my husband's application as a dependent on my Ancestry visa.

CamBrown what category did you eventually choose?
Dependent more than 6 months or UK ancestry?

I see Joppa suggested ancestry but in other places I have seen Dependent. I'd like to know what you did as your app was obviously successful.

Did you include a copy of your wife's birth certificate? Or just your marriage cert and her passport?

Also, does anyone know if it will be a problem that we are submitting our applications together? ie: I don't yet have an ancestry visa, I am applying for it at the same time as my husband is applying to be a dependent on my visa.

I would appreciate any advice
Regards
J


----------



## cambrown100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Here are the choices we made on the form:

TYPE OF VISA: WORK
PURPOSE OF APPLICATION: EMPLOYMENT (NON POINTS-BASED SYSTEM)
TYPE OF APPLICATION: DEPENDANTS MORE THAN 6 MONTHS

These choices worked for us, but I'm certainly not an expert on the form so I recommend getting further opinions. I used the Australian visa hotline service several times to get answers and found it quite useful.

I'm not sure about applying together....I don't think that is an issue but it's worth checking.


----------



## Jessedi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the speedy response!

Did you include a copy of her birth certificate? 
Having a bit of a panic about this as it took a year to get mine out of SA's Home Affairs!


----------



## cambrown100 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes we did include my wife's birth certificate, but looking through the guidance document I can't see where it was requested (which I find surprising). I think we included too much documentation, but thought it was better to be safe than sorry. Might be worth a call to see if you can get away without it...

Good luck


----------



## Jessedi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## gpt.sunbeam (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey Jesedi

I believe you must both fill out the same form, VAF2, online its the 'Employment (non Points-Based System)' option. and you definitely will have to submit the marriage certificate.

These are the requirements for your husband
UK Border Agency | Spouses and civil partners

You are applying from South Africa? Don't neglect to get your TB certificate, you have to go through the agency they stipulate, that info is on the vfs za site.

Make sure you have all the bits of information you need, Ie marriage cert, English language proficiency, proof that you intend to live together, accommodation, proof of funds. etc

You can apply separately if you need. My partner(ancestry visa) was in the UK, and I went home without her to get my visa(ancestry dependency). I just took a notarised copy of her passport information and visa page.

I got my visa in 8 days applying from cpt. 

Don't stress, it's not as bad as it seems, just follow the guidelines. If you are unsure about anything research the hell out it. If you are really nervous, you can pay first contact to do it for you.

good luck.


----------



## Jessedi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks Sunbeam, 

We have got our TB certificates, and all the other bits of info. We didn't get English tests as according to the guidelines that only seems to be a requirement when applying for settlement. We both have higher degrees done in English though, so that should satisfy the Eng requirement anyway. 
We have done the online part, and we are going for the biometrics next week so it is too late anyway!

We have to apply together though, since we want to travel together and there isn't time to do mine and then his after. Hopefully it will all go ok!

Thanks again 
J


----------



## tgg15 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Dependancy on Ancestry Visa*

Hey Guys,

Thanks for creating this thread, I am in the same situation and have sent away my application for dependency on my girlfriends Ancestry Visa a week ago to Manila via Auckland.

I woke up last night thinking I didn't include any documentation to show that I do not have any criminal conviction. When I applied for my Tier 5 Youth Mobility Visa (Which has now expired) I had to include a document confirming I had no criminal convictions.

The unclear guidance on applying for this visa is very frustrating, the call centre in Wellington helped clarify the category – (Work - Dependants more than 6 Months). Originally I had applied under Dependant/Work Permit which was incorrect.

Oh fingers crossed it all goes through, it is all so unclear. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## dobbo77 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi Tgg15,

Im going to be heading back to NZ very shortly to apply for the same visa. Im a little lost about whether I need to provide my partners passport (with the Ancestry visa inside it) or whether I can certified copies made and use that?

My partner would obviously prefer to hold onto the passport whilst I head back to NZ, but if I need then I'll have to take it!

Good luck with your application. Let us know if its successful, and how it long it takes, interested to know. Did you have to go do the Biometrics out in West auckland?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Such a copy should be certified by the NZ High Commission in London.


----------



## dobbo77 (Jan 19, 2014)

Awesome, thats nice and easy! Thanks very much Joppa.


----------



## tgg15 (Mar 18, 2014)

Dobbo,

I got my Visa back today all approved! I only included photo copies of my partners visa and passport photo page. I assume they don;t need to be certified as they have all the visa information from your partner on their systems.

Time frame for my apllication was:

Biometrics: Wednesday 12th March
Sent to Auckland: Wednesday 12th March
Received e-mail that visa was being sent back from Manila: 28th March (12 working days)
Received Visa back in post :2nd April (15 working days since sending to Auckland).

One thing I almost forgot to do was make a copy of the entire apllication and all supporting documentation beofre you send away.

Also make sure you use the category (Work - Dependants more than 6 Months).

The fee for the visa was $570 NZD.

Good luck all.


----------



## tgg15 (Mar 18, 2014)

Also from NZ a great number to use for assiatnce is 0800 448 972, they charge $12NZD for help regardless of how long it takes.


----------



## edielivon (Apr 26, 2014)

*What about sponsor*



cambrown100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here are the choices we made on the form:
> 
> ...


What did you do about the sponsor requirements of the "DEPENDANTS MORE THAN 6 MONTHS" form?

Thank you!


----------



## WAGSTAMITC (Apr 29, 2014)

*Online forms*

Hi everyone, 

I want to thank you for this thread/info. We've been at a complete loss as to which form we will in online on the Visa4UK website. We've called the awfully expensive NZ call centre and they couldn't help us. My boyfriend qualifies for Ancestry and I am applying as dependant (5+ years together). 

It sounds like the category 'WORK-DEPENDANT more than 6 months' works for this scenario which is great. The only question I have is - you have to choose on a drop down menu how you're related to sponsor. There's no option for partner/spouse/other - there's a friend option so we might put that and add more details in additional information at the end. Is that what people have done?

Many thanks!


----------



## AnnaeV (May 29, 2014)

*Plsssss reply *



tgg15 said:


> Dobbo,
> 
> I got my Visa back today all approved! I only included photo copies of my partners visa and passport photo page. I assume they don;t need to be certified as they have all the visa information from your partner on their systems.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for sharing your experience! 

We're currently in Australia and heading home (Canada) in 2 months for hopefully a short period of time. My boyfriend qualifies for the UK Ancestry Visa, so I was just wondering what documentation did you include to be added onto your partner's visa? We've been together for 3 years, living together for over 2...


----------



## billdozer (Nov 11, 2013)

Jessedi said:


> We have to apply together though, since we want to travel together and there isn't time to do mine and then his after. Hopefully it will all go ok!


Hey Jessedi, I'm in the same boat as you. I'll be applying for UK Ancestry together with my partner who will be applying as my spouse.

Did everything go ok with applying together?

Thanks,

-bd


----------



## kreativehippo (Dec 28, 2014)

*Help!!*



WAGSTAMITC said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I want to thank you for this thread/info. We've been at a complete loss as to which form we will in online on the Visa4UK website. We've called the awfully expensive NZ call centre and they couldn't help us. My boyfriend qualifies for Ancestry and I am applying as dependant (5+ years together).
> 
> ...


WAGSTAMITIC... how did you fill out the sponsor section? My wife and I are confused by it as well. 

Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Choose 'other relative' and describe more fully under 'Other information.'


----------



## kreativehippo (Dec 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## kreativehippo (Dec 28, 2014)

Actually the only choices are: 

aunt, brother, cousin, daughter, father, friend, grandparent, mother, nephew, niece, uncle, son, work colleague 

must i choose friend?? how can there not be a "spouse" choice???


----------

